# TV CREDENZA-Finished



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2012)

Finished at last- Now I get to watch Edgar G. Robinson and she has to fill It. 
Walnut- the wood with many faces.
[attachment=3387]
[attachment=3388]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2012)

Kevin I am ready for tutorial on posting- I am learning but I am not exactly sure what I am learning.:wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## CodyS (Apr 1, 2012)

That's some stunning work there! Now you just need to build a TV to match the 'stunningness' of your work!


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 1, 2012)

That's a really nice piece, Mike!

Well done!:clapping:

p


----------



## DKMD (Apr 1, 2012)

Good grief! That's beautiful!:clapping:


----------



## EricJS (Apr 1, 2012)

I love it! Incredible craftsmanship! If you don't have room for it, I'll be happy to come pick it up.....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin I am ready for tutorial on posting- I am learning but I am not exactly sure what I am learning.:wacko1::wacko1:



Great job on the credenza Mike. I'll just put it here if you don't mind. 

Here's what your post looks like currently, with the pictures far and wide and haphazard. 

[attachment=3666]

This is a killer to people with small screens and also doesn't look organized. 

[attachment=3667]

You know, organized like me.  And here's the reason your pics are all over the place - because the image codes are side-by-side in the text instead of in a column with a space between.

[attachment=3668]


Sometimes when you (and others who do this) have a bunch of pics the codes are all scrunched at the beginning and it's even worse. Now here a shot of of this post, showing the placement of the text and the images codes and with green arrows showing a space between the image codes and text for easy viewing . . . . 

[attachment=3669]

I can move this post mike but you ask for a tutorial so there it is. An y questions ask away. I have a question of my own . . . . is that a 50s sci-fi on TV? 


:i_dunno:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2012)

Mike, I didn't edit your post because I want you to do it. After this tutorial you should be able to right? 


:music:


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Kevin-I will give it a try. I think movie was Key Largo with Edgar G. Robinson. Not a Sci Fi nut- Old westerns, mysteries, war Etc.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think It looks like what you said Kevin but on my screen pics look the same?? Did I get it right?


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 1, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> I think It looks like what you said Kevin but on my screen pics look the same?? Did I get it right?



The picture format looks great.

But, what the pictures are of is fantastic! That thing looks beautiful. Definitely a lot of hard work but it paid off with an amazing piece!


----------



## NeilYeag (May 5, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Finished at last- Now I get to watch Edgar G. Robinson and she has to fill It.
> Walnut- the wood with many faces.



I love working with walnut, (alas their ain't none here!) this a very elegant piece.

Neil


----------



## Twig Man (May 7, 2012)

Incredible Talent!!!


----------



## davidgiul (May 7, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Finished at last- Now I get to watch Edgar G. Robinson and she has to fill It.
> Walnut- the wood with many faces.



Very pretty


----------



## NeilYeag (May 8, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> NeilYeag said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



Ha, Old Forester, yep you are right I can't complain, I have had a chance to do some damage on a lot of different material. But no kidding I just like the way walnut finishes. I used to do a lot of boxes with really figured stuff, and it ws always a kick to see the character pop after the first coats of finish. 

Neil


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. Finish is a no brainer wipe on by general. Fast-easy and dust is not a problem. Finish is also very durable.

[attachment=5330]


----------



## TimR (May 9, 2012)

Beautiful work Mike! I'd have a hard time watching anything for a while without simply admiring those drawers! Sweet!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Tim, I agree the drawers are distracting. What is more amazing and I am not good enough to capture with camera is the up close colors in the drawers. So much depth of color that you feel like you can stick your finger into it. Mother nature provides us with many wonderments but walnut is an amazing one.


----------

